# Ford 1910 tachometer/proofmeter



## joshster (Oct 20, 2011)

I picked up an 85 Ford 1910 recently and need a new tachometer/hour meter. I haven't been able to find a used one, and the dealer wants over $400 for a new one.

Will one from a different tractor work for tach and hours, and just not have the correct speed ranges shown? If I could at least get correct engine rpm's I'd be happy with it.


----------

